# Dust Collection on the Leigh Dovetail Jig



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

I recently upgraded to a Festool plunge router due due to its dust collection capabilities. With the router hood catching chips from the top and the Leigh VRS vacuum and router support catching chips on the bottom, my basement shop remains very clean after dovetailing a bank of drawers!


----------

